# Well, at My Time of Life - Suppose This Was Inevitable!



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry, was trying to think of a more "delicate" way of putting this - I have never really suffered with underarm sweat but over the course of the last 2/3 months - flippin' aida - its horrible - I bath every morning - put in clean clothes but by lunch-time (particularly the days I'm at work) - I've got damp patches - I hope I don't smell - but its horrendous - I've taken to bringing my Deoderant to work and shove abit under the pits when I'm in the little girlie's room. I don't really feel that classic hot flush but I am definately sweating more than ever before and its the middle of boggin' November. Yes, I'm 45 abit but not chronically overweight, I exercise most days and apart from being on long term antidepressants, a pretty healthy bod. So, I suppose this is the start of the peri-menopause - I had a number of blood tests etc when I started going downhill (depression wise) about getting on for 2 years' now - cos they did look at hormone changes as a possible reason for my poor mental state - but all was normal then, I'm still as regular as clockwork period-wise but its just this sweating - by 'eck I'm getting through clothes like no tomorrow!!!!Sue


----------



## Joan Mack (May 20, 2007)

Yes...it is normal. I would like to recommend a book called The Change...not by Germaine Geer but by another female author. It does calm down but it can take several months. The best thing I ever heard about peri-menopause and menopause is that it is a POWER SURGE. Take good care of yourself...I know it is difficult.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I used to deal with awful wet armpits until I saw this stuff in the store one day called 'Certain Dry'. It's with the other deodorants and kinda pricey, but boy does it work. You put it on at night before bed and it dries up the sweat glands. Don't use it after you shave and it causes a little itching but I think it is worth it. When Secret and some of the other brands came out with their clinical brands, I tried them but they didn't work at all. Hope this helps you too. Mindy


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

hi...I'm 27 and def not going through menopause but I've been having excessive sweating in my groin area for a while now, I told my doctor she ran a bunch of hormonal blood tests I dont know the results till Jan 31st when my appt is, but she said antidepressants can cause sweating. I take Lexapro and then I also take ADD med because doc thinks I have it but also because I'm always tired so the stimulants keep me more alert, I'm on Strattera and Metadate. The doc told me that meds that deal with your seratonin and norepinephren(sp?) can increase sweating. My sweating is awful I feel as though I wet my pants..I'm not too overweight either. My pants/underware in the crotch area and the waistband are soaked. I use a femenine deodorant spray, femenine powder and baby powder on my panty liners. I change my panty liner at work and wipe with Summer's Eve femenine wipes and put on more powder. I don't know what to do I have even sprayed regular antiperspirant like Degree spay down there nothing helps. I've thought of buying one of those new "Clinical Strength" antiperspirants and also thought of going to a dermatologist, I've seen on tv where they can give you a Botox shot to stop sweating.


----------

